# 잘들계시지요



## annar2019

Hello.
Please, could someone explain to me what this means?..
I know 잘, 들, 계시다, -지요  But together... It's hard to understand)
Thank you!


----------



## pcy0308

Hello annar2019,
"잘들 계시지요?" is simply translated as "*how are you (guys)?*". It is more of a formal, rhetorical question which is translated literally as "aren't you guys doing well?" (of course, understanding just its pure literal definition won't get you anywhere) but is used in fact when asking someone how they are doing . The particle "*-들*" used here shows that the question is addressed to a group of people, not an individual.  

More casual form of the question would be "잘들 지내지?", and the following alternatives may further aid your understanding: "모두들 잘 계시지요?", "다들 잘 계시지요?". Hope this helps.


----------



## annar2019

Hello, pcy0308.
Oh, I see. Of course, it helps. Thank you so much!
감사합니다!


----------

